# San Diego German Shepherd club, other trainers?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking to get my pup into some more classes, anyone had any experience with this club? 

The San Diego zoo is a little bit of a drive for me(35-40 mins with traffic) but I can't find much of anything good training wise in north county.

I looked into the all breed obedience club too, the class starts next week but you have to mail the application and I don't think there will be time to mail it since I would have to also make an appt to get his rabies shot first.

But any thoughts and suggestions on the GSD club or other classes and trainers would be great!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sorry - not in California....

but if I had GOOD training within 100 miles, I would be ecstatic!!! The majority of people have a trek to get to an IPO club....I can go east, west or north and find good training....but pretty much 200 miles in any direction...

The AKC stuff is good obedience foundation - they USUALLY focus on correct position, and attention in their CD classes...if you go that route, be sure the instruction knows it if you are planning on some type of competition in the future so that the puppy class does not instill alot of bad habits (ok for pet ob, not for competition!) like crooked heel position, sloppy fronts, lack of focus....

Lee


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah the schutzhund club is over an hour away(I guess I'm lucky it's less then two), I haven't decided yet if I'm going to go for that or not though my breeder might be able to tell me how he might do since she was one of the founders of this club back in the late 70's.

He'll be six months old next week so right now I'm just looking for some help with basic manners around distractions and help with some typical youngster issues we're having.


----------

